# Google- PPD, Belgium's Janssen in drug deal with multimillion payoff potential - Bizjournals.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*PPD, Belgium's Janssen in drug deal with multimillion payoff potential**Bizjournals.com*Under the agreement, Wilmington-based PPD will license two phase II ready compounds, one to treat diarrhea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* and the *...*PPD, J&J subsidiary join forces to develop compound portfolio<nobr>Drug Store News (blog)</nobr><nobr>*all 29 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

